# Standard Poodle Puppies in Seattle area



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

no reviews or personal knowledge, but there's castagne in edmonds and desert reef (based in utah, but seems to have pups in the seattle area at times; not sure where the current litter is located). both have websites.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you, patk! That was very helpful! I didn't know about Castagne. I sent an e-mail. Desert Reef looks a little too far, driving-wise (we would want to drive to pick him up), but I sent an inquiry anyways.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there are several breeders in canada, but you can't bring a puppy into the u.s. from another country, even canada, unless it is at least 4 months old and has had its shots. somewhat problematic if you want a younger pup and/or are concerned about vaccination protocols. if neither of those issues is of major concern for you and the breeder, it could be worth looking. 

another breeder in ridgefield is ardent - but i don't see any evidence of white dogs. she is the coordinator of standard poodle rescue for the columbia poodle club, though, and could be a good source of info.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Try Judy Paris of Valcopy Poodles she breeds whites and creams and she's in Wenatchee WA, a 3 hour drive I made from Tacoma WA for my sweetie, she's wonderful and her dogs are lovely. The female I got from her was a 6 month old pup from two champion parents, most of the lines have Lakeridge in them and Huffish, nice coats and my female is on the smaller side of a standard, about 36 pounds so most of her dogs are petite with still great musculature and I love that, she's the standard in my signature pic. Good luck!


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

Hmm, looks like Valcopy poodles are mostly breeding toy foxes instead of poodles now.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

poodlehatt said:


> Hmm, looks like Valcopy poodles are mostly breeding toy foxes instead of poodles now.


Dana Plonkey of Valcopy has moved away from poodles for the most part and this is Judy's last litter, Judy Paris is a Valcopy breeder as well and she does have two white and cream pups available 1 boy and 1 girl, 14 weeks. She doesn't do much advertising her dogs as she usually has no need to and is a real word of mouth breeder, Farthing, Lakeridge and poodlebeguilded recommended Valcopy after I'd been looking for YEARS, Judy was perfect and my female was worth the wait, still one of the happiest experiences of my life after much heartache. Message me and would be happy to pass along her info.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I really liked talking to Farthing. She came highly recommended to me by several breeders that I respect. 
I met a Lakeridge dog at a show this summer. LOVELY girl. It would probably be best to call her as she doesn't seem to communicate via email very much. 

Both of these breeders are on the top of my current breeder list and I would be overjoyed to get a dog from either breeder. I don't know anything about the others.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

kmart said:


> I really liked talking to Farthing. She came highly recommended to me by several breeders that I respect.
> I met a Lakeridge dog at a show this summer. LOVELY girl. It would probably be best to call her as she doesn't seem to communicate via email very much.
> 
> Both of these breeders are on the top of my current breeder list and I would be overjoyed to get a dog from either breeder. I don't know anything about the others.


Are you still searching for a standard kmart? Are you not getting a Marquis Diamond pup anymore? Its been a while since I've checked in on expectant poodle parents and I'm SUPER happy to try to connect folks to great breeder who won't blow you off. I went through the hard long search of two years so please don't be strangers if you live in the PacNorthwest and need help finding poodle breeders and mentors.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> Are you still searching for a standard kmart? Are you not getting a Marquis Diamond pup anymore? Its been a while since I've checked in on expectant poodle parents and I'm SUPER happy to try to connect folks to great breeder who won't blow you off. I went through the hard long search of two years so please don't be strangers if you live in the PacNorthwest and need help finding poodle breeders and mentors.


Thank you very much! I'm still on the hunt. Marquis Diamond did NOT work out, to say the least. You might be able to find the thread. 

I am looking for a spoo sometime late this winter or early spring. Please PM me if you can help me!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

kmart said:


> Thank you very much! I'm still on the hunt. Marquis Diamond did NOT work out, to say the least. You might be able to find the thread.
> 
> I am looking for a spoo sometime late this winter or early spring. Please PM me if you can help me!


Ah okay I read it, wow deja vu I was hoping my experience with Marquis Diamond was a one time fluke and she wouldn't dream of pulling the same inconsiderate rude thing on someone else, I am very sorry. I found my girl almost immediately after that experience and could not be happier with my dog but it's just the worst when someone isn't even kind enough to tell you why and keeps stringing you along when honesty would have been far more appreciated so you didn't waste your time.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> Are you still searching for a standard kmart? Are you not getting a Marquis Diamond pup anymore? Its been a while since I've checked in on expectant poodle parents and I'm SUPER happy to try to connect folks to great breeder who won't blow you off. I went through the hard long search of two years so please don't be strangers if you live in the PacNorthwest and need help finding poodle breeders and mentors.


I'm getting great recs from others from this page but any more recs/advice for the PNW area would be great!!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

There's also Sharon Amos Price of Priceless Poodles her dogs are LOVELY and she was high on my selection list, timing was just bad, but I'm getting a male from her in the future hopefully, she's in Oregon.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'd recommend Farthing Poodles. Christine is lovely and has lovely dogs. She's the secretary of the poodle club here. And I'd recommend you give Dana Plonkey a call (Valcopy). I bet he'll know someone with a Poodle litter on the ground or on it's way. He knows everybody around here, as he's the president of the Puget Sound Poodle Club and is very big in the show world. Yes, he's pretty much out of Poodles now and onto toy Fox Terriers...he is getting older and decided on wash 'n wear dogs....not all that grooming. But he'll know which end is up with Poodle breeders around.

There's a gal in our club that you can ask him about. She had some lovely cream/white standard pups. I don't know what their lines are or anything about them. But she brought them to class and they were nice. Dana would know better about her dogs or you could get leads from some of these people. Keep at it. You should be able to find your dream dog before too long. Good luck. Let us know!


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

*Blue willow*

Oh dear, I didn't know Jeff of Blue Willow had passed away, but the website is still active on FB. I have a really nice BW spoo who was really tiny at pickup but who has matured at 52 lbs (actually he's 18 months old). He is a dear and shows therapy dog instincts though he's had no formal training.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

mantlady said:


> Oh dear, I didn't know Jeff of Blue Willow had passed away, but the website is still active on FB. I have a really nice BW spoo who was really tiny at pickup but who has matured at 52 lbs (actually he's 18 months old). He is a dear and shows therapy dog instincts though he's had no formal training.


I believe his wife Tracy is still running the business but I don't know how active she is. I e-mailed my condolences in April - we met him and the rest of the family a few months prior - and Tracy asked if I was still looking, but she hasn't followed up since. I've read other owners reporting that their spoos breed pretty small.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

poodlehatt said:


> I believe his wife Tracy is still running the business but I don't know how active she is. I e-mailed my condolences in April - we met him and the rest of the family a few months prior - and Tracy asked if I was still looking, but she hasn't followed up since. I've read other owners reporting that their spoos breed pretty small.


Just a thought : do you mainly send emails or also call ? I find that a lot of breeders do not respond readily to emails, but they will always answer the phone and talk to you about their pups. I find direct calling a much faster and efficient way to get straight answers. Breeders are getting calls everyday, so if you email, you're just at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not sure if you're still looking, but I thought I'd weigh in just in case. I have a Coplar Creek poodle born in Feb of this year, and I couldn't be more pleased with her. Sheila really listened to what I was looking for - an easygoing, willing to please, bombproof puppy - and definitely delivered. Penny is 8 months old now, and is marvelous (underneath that rebellious teenage exterior!). She is out of Coplar Creek Golden Winchester, "Winnie", who is a small spoo at 18". Penny is currently 18.5" and around 33 pounds, so she'll be on the smaller end of the spoo spectrum. I think the rest of her bitches are more average sized. I can't say anything on long term health, but so far, we haven't had any problems. The 4 year health guarantee is really nice. Overall, I'm very pleased with my puppy!


----------



## Beachpup (Sep 12, 2020)

poodlehatt said:


> I believe his wife Tracy is still running the business but I don't know how active she is. I e-mailed my condolences in April - we met him and the rest of the family a few months prior - and Tracy asked if I was still looking, but she hasn't followed up since. I've read other owners reporting that their spoos breed pretty small.


I’ve been communicating with Tracy at Blue Willow via email about her current litter. I’m on the waiting list so fingers crossed.


----------

